# July 4th



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Why no offers from all Dch today? Is it a holiday as well at Amazon?


----------



## Bvtartist (May 17, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Why no offers from all Dch today? Is it a holiday as well at Amazon?


I emailed Amazon Support the other day to ask them if they would be open today. They told me that there are delivery opportunities every day, including holidays, except for Christmas. But, I have been checking all morning for offers, and....nothing. I was hoping to make some quick money this morning, but I guess they changed their mind?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Closed here


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

They are closed here in Vegas as well. Which sucks because I had the day off from my other gig...


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Haven't seen anything in Miami either. Was hoping to take advantage of my day off of work.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

miauber1x831 said:


> Haven't seen anything in Miami either. Was hoping to take advantage of my day off of work.


Same here in Chicagoland.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wish they would tell us this. Been sitting here tapping away. Only email said deposits might be delayed due to holiday


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Is this all logistics?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Tomorrow morning should be interesting! Should be page full of blocks but you can never know what will happen


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Poolepit said:


> Is this all logistics?


Yes am waiting on Logistics.. Chicagoland.



Movaldriver said:


> Tomorrow morning should be interesting! Should be page full of blocks but you can never know what will happen


Yes but then we're all back to day jobs... For those who have one. I normally pick up night blocks due to my day job but these re attempts (night blocks) are getting old. Can be so spread out, missing house numbers, bad addresses, apartment dwellers with hard to find apartment buildings. One night last week I drove 120 miles all over Chicagoland.



tone17 said:


> Wish they would tell us this. Been sitting here tapping away. Only email said deposits might be delayed due to holiday


Ha ha... Me too.. Constantly checking due to day off.. Could use some more moolah.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Even though they are closed it shows my deposit was sent. All automated maybe. Oh well bank is closed anyway so it goes in tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Bezos (Jul 3, 2017)

Open for business and dropping blocks in Springfield, Virginia!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

For tomorrow or today?


----------



## Jeff Bezos (Jul 3, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> For tomorrow or today?


Today, of course. And tomorrow too.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just saw offer for one block in Mundelein but for tomorrow.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I asked at DCH4, they said closed.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I just picked up a block for tomorrow


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys, take a break and enjoy 4th of July! Charge your batteries before tomorrow. And enjoy fireworks!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Closed here in Dallas


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

At DLA5 we were told it's closed, but like I thought graveyard came in and I got a 9am after 1130pm.


----------

